# moral question



## mantis (Oct 25, 2005)

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]This test only has one question, but it's a very important one. By giving an
honest answer, you will discover where you stand morally. No one else will
know, so you won't be fooling anyone but yourself if you give anything but a
truthful answer.
[/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]The test features an unlikely, completely fictional situation in which you
will have to make a decision. Remember, your answer needs to be honest, yet
spontaneous. Please read slowly and thoughtfully, giving due consideration
to each line.

Here's the situation:

You are in Louisiana; New Orleans to be specific. There is chaos all around
you caused by a hurricane with severe flooding. This is a flood of Biblical
proportions. You are a photojournalist working for a major newspaper, and
you're caught in the middle of this epic disaster.

The situation is nearly hopeless. You're trying to shoot career-making
photos. There are houses and people swirling around you, some disappearing
under the water. Nature is unleashing all of its destructive fury.
Suddenly you see a man floundering in the water. He is fighting for his
life, trying not to be taken down with the debris.

You move closer...somehow the man looks familiar. You suddenly realize
who it is. It's George W. Bush, President of the United States!!
At the same time you notice that the raging waters are about to take him
under...forever. [/FONT]

  You have two options - you can save the life of G.W. Bush, or you can shoot a 
  dramatic Pulitzer Prize winning photo, documenting the death of one of the 
  world's most powerful men.

  So here's the question, and please give an honest answer:

  [FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]Would you select high-contrast color film, or would you go with the classic
simplicity of black and white[/FONT]


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 25, 2005)

rofl!

Black and white...absolutely!


----------



## Navarre (Oct 25, 2005)

One of the best questions of all time!  lmao

I'll go with color. It will add more vibrancy to his stupified expression...which is like all his other stupified expression except wetter.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 25, 2005)

:rofl: 

Color, I can always digitally remove the color saturation later.

Lamont


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 25, 2005)

I'd probably miss the photo opportunity because I'd be picking up rocks and garbage to throw at him before he disappears beneath the waters forever...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 25, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> ...except wetter.


 
rofl!

thanks for the extra laugh from a joke already brimming with hiliarity!


----------



## mantis (Oct 25, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> I'd probably miss the photo opportunity because I'd be picking up rocks and garbage to throw at him before he disappears beneath the waters forever...


well that only makes the photo prettier


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 25, 2005)

Of course there are other, equally terrible ramifications that this situation would create:  Cheney would be president...


----------



## Navarre (Oct 25, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> Of course there are other, equally terrible ramifications that this situation would create:  Cheney would be president...



Bush would be standing on Cheney's head to try and stay afloat.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 25, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Bush would be standing on Cheney's head to try and stay afloat.


HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA !!!!!!!!


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 25, 2005)

I hope you all realize we are now on an FBI watch-list because of this thread! (if we weren't already).


----------



## mantis (Oct 25, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> I hope you all realize we are now on an FBI watch-list because of this thread! (if we weren't already).


is there a way to delete the thread?


----------



## Navarre (Oct 25, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> is there a way to delete the thread?



*yawn* *shrug*

Let them list me. The only thing I'm guilty of is buying hypothetical Kodak Max Color 800 film.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 25, 2005)

Color film of course
Terry


----------



## arnisador (Oct 25, 2005)

B&W would be more dramatic...but given the historical importance of the event, color film for more detail.


----------



## zDom (Aug 24, 2006)

You guys seriously still use FILM cameras?

Pffffft. :uhyeah: 

I bet you still have 8-track players in your cars and video casette players in your homes


----------



## matt.m (Aug 24, 2006)

Digital, sorry I am breaking the rules.  However I can take that into photoshop and make the photo truly magnificent.  I wander if he is still taughting about his dock plan in New England while this is going on.  Either that or he will say it is all about the War on Terror why this in happening.


----------



## RheaHS (Aug 25, 2006)

colour, then would make a black and white copy to use for the publicity shots.


----------

